# Oil Dipstick



## GTO past'ya (Aug 25, 2005)

I just installed my JBA headers. Looks sweet!!!! Though I didn't look when removing dipstick. Now I can't figure out how to get it back in. Can any one guide me in or have any pics that show where dipstick goes in. I think the difference in configuration from the stock manifolds also is making it difficult to position right. Any info advie would be appreciated.


----------

